# Pompano!



## waverunner (Apr 10, 2011)

I started fishing for pompano about two years ago. First summer went well caught a dozen or so when ever i could get out there. But last year and this ever time I go out fishing i don't catch or even get a bite. Pm if you need too.

Rods
11' waverunner
10' penn spinfisher

Reels
Penn captiva cv6000 (on both rods

rig
pompano rig with 2 gold hooks with a 2oz pyramid weight

Tell me if my rods arnt set up right or im not casting far enough. Just want to catch more fish while i have the time.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Pompano*

You can catch Pompano on both of these rigs if fishing in the right location. C2


----------



## fulish850 (Oct 21, 2008)

fishing for pomps is a hit and miss . u can fish in one spot for 2 hours and not get a bite , but move 50 yards east/west and catch one within 15 mins . try this , start with 3 rods . 1 , 2 , 3 . fish for 30 mins if not one bite then move rod 1 and 3 farther down the beach away from 2 leaving rod 2 in the middle at same position when one rod gets a bite then move other rods closer to bite . this is the method i use and it works pretty nice. if that dont work then take rods and move to new location . pomps swim very close to the shore so cast rod 1 far as u can , rod 2 close to shore and rod 3 farther then 2 to find where they r feeding .

also the less jewels and swivels on rig the better , oragne beads r fine i use one bead on two hook rig with nothing smaller then a 4oz lead , owners 1/0 circles . also flea on top hook and peeled shrimp on bottom for fish variety . this is wat i have learned thru the yrs of chasing these great eating fish . GL


----------

